# Anyone hear about Michael Jackson yet?



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been hearing conflicting reports saying that he has either dead or gone in comatose due to cardiac arrest. Right now he is hospitalized. Hopefully he'll pull through.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

eeee I hope not, :/ 

he's not too bad.

he *IS*


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

He's been confirmed dead by CBS News and The L.A. Times.

Rest in peace, Michael Jackson. You will be missed. :/


----------



## Astral (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

I just saw that on TV. Apparently he's already died.. unless I heard wrong?


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*



Astral said:


> xD


Why is his death funny?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

Don't know about Micheal, but the BBC talked to Michael's friend Uri Geller and he said Michael's in a coma.
I hope he'll be okay. I mean apart from basic human decency it'd also be a shame to lose one of the greatest musical talents of, er, ever.

EDIT: damn this slow computer.
I hope his family's alright. This is terrible.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

I don't think my sister's going to be very happy :o
Still, as long as Gordon Ramsay hangs in there =/


----------



## Elfin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

Wikipedia says he died too, though I'm not sure how accurate that is.
I barely know he exists.. existed, but still. That's sad. ;~; Wonder how his family is doing..


----------



## FerrousLucario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

I've heard he was confirmed to be dead now.

Well, that sucks. He had pretty great songs, too. He was cool when he wasn't crazy or whatever.

RIP, Michael.

I'm playing Smooth Criminal in memory of him now.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*

M-I-C-H-A-E-L damn you people


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*



Tailsy said:


> M-I-C-H-A-E-L damn you people


_THANK YOU_
Just noticed that. Why is it so hard to not type it so it says "Mikeel", people D:


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh.
.........................

Strangly I'm remembering back to my spring chore concert. We sang Thriller and danced a bit.
Jackson had some great songs. Scratch that, he had some amazing songs.Unfortunetly many people wil only remember him for his alleged (I didn't catch if it was proven or dropped) moleststation of young boys and "freaky time" in which he... He just went crazy. O_o
Sigh..

Rest in peace Jackson, Rest in peace. :<


----------



## Mercy (Jun 25, 2009)

This is completely shocking. D: My condolences go out to his family.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Astral (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone hear about Micheal Jackson yet?*



Departure Song said:


> Why is his death funny?


..aww, I didn't mean that. I meant more that it was ironic that I just heard it and was going to post a thread about it, and it was already up. I'll remove that nevertheless. :/

*headsmack*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Unfortunetly many people wil only remember him for his alleged (I didn't catch if it was proven or dropped) moleststation of young boys


Yeah, it was dropped.
I mean it's still really weird but apparently he had a sort of child-like mind which is why he reacted to weridly to stuff.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 25, 2009)

Rest in peace.  his thriller song was kickass


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2009)

Aw fuck.

I wonder how my grandmother is/has reacted to this.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 25, 2009)

According to my mom, who is watching CNN he may be in a coma.
He most likely is dead.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Jun 25, 2009)

CNN doesn't want to confirm it, but everyone else already has. Or at least reports it.

Edit: http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/06/25/michael.jackson/index.html

Edit 2: They confirmed it now.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm playing off the wall right now. i was never fond of mj's music as much as i was of others, but i still think he was a talented songwriter and composer. (though i'm not entirely sure how many of his songs are his compositions..)


----------



## FluffyGryphon (Jun 25, 2009)

Apparently it was due to complications with his medications.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 25, 2009)

Requiescat in pace, Michael. :[


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 26, 2009)

hmm... while i was watching the news i just kept seeing stuff like "hospitalized", "coma", "dead", all at the same time, so i was kind of hoping that i didn't die.

but looks like he did. people will miss him, i suppose. :/


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2009)

All those jokes, out the window...

I guess he'll be missed. 

*hums 'ABC' slowly*


----------



## Treechu (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP MJ

You were one of my biggest musical inspirations.


----------



## octobr (Jun 26, 2009)

D:

Let me just say that the world would be a pretty shitty place without him. Michael Jackson, he like, brought a renaissance of dance to the world -- literally crafted what the world acknowledges as jazz dance today from the ground up, made new moves and styles and ideas, and that changed almost every aspect of dance to be what it is today. 

He was so cool. :c


----------



## see ya (Jun 26, 2009)

...Damn. 

RIP. The guy had some serious talent and made some pretty awesome music. Even if he did become a bit of a fruit, he'll definitely be missed. 

:(


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 26, 2009)

Aw, that sucks, the root of all modern dancing in music videos, dead.  If MJ hadn't existed, then modern music definitely would not be the same.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 26, 2009)

He had a lot of plastic sugery O_o ALOT


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 26, 2009)

Pokemonaholic said:


> He had a lot of plastic sugery O_o ALOT


This post was necessary.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 26, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> This post was necessary.


It made me laugh.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey, c'mon guys.  That motherfucker could seriously dance, even with all that plastic.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2009)

I got back to America to be greeted with this news. :( 

I listened to all of the music I had by him on my iPod in honor. Rest in peace.


----------



## jibaku (Jun 26, 2009)

The Michael Jackson the world knew and loved died a long time ago.
For years we had an inferior copy of the man and now that shell is gone.  
Now we all can appreciate his legacy and memory.
That doesn't change the fact that I'm upset.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh. My. Gawd.

I never really listened to any of his music but the ones I was able to hear were great, most notably ABC and Thriller.

May you rest in peace, Mr. Jackson, you shall be missed. :(


----------



## Fredie (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard about this last night. The sad thing is, I thought it was a build up to a joke or something... God I feel bad... May he find peace, that he couldn't on Earth. 
"You never said goodbye
Someone tell me why
Did you have to go
And leave my world so cold"


----------



## Jetx (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 26, 2009)

...Michael Jackson? THE Michael Jackson? 

D:

Rest in peace...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2009)

The first celebrity death that I've actually been especially upset about. I'll definitely miss him. He was definitely one of the greatest singers to ever live, and I'm sure he was an incredibly nice man as well.

RIP


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 26, 2009)

OK, I'm a little freaked out by this.

Stumbled it today. Putting aside the fact that it's way too early to be anything but cruel, I checked the StumbleUpon comments page thing for that page and discovered it was added at least 18 hours ago, not counting how long it took to get from being made to actually getting added. Is it just me or has he barely been dead that long? o.o

At any rate there's the connotation that someone has just gone OH MY GOD SOMEBODY'S JUST DIED I MUST GET ON THE INTERNET AND MAKE A SITE BADLY AND UNORIGINALLY POKING FUN AT IT _NOW_, WHILE THE BODY'S STILL WARM


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 26, 2009)

i don't know how many chain mails and text messages i've gotten about this. 

and yeah, now micheal jackson jokes are just going to make everyone sad instead of laugh.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 26, 2009)

I liked "Beat it". That's an awesome song.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 26, 2009)

God bless the _old_ michael jackson, not the peter pan wannabe one, but he had some good songs back in the day, one of the Kings of music are now dead.


----------



## RandyPanda (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, now I feel lousy about all those lame pedobear jokes I've pulled over the years about him.  I feel bad for the guy... he lived a tough life.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2009)

It was interesting yesterday, since this entire week I've been cut off from T.V and internet, some of my friends began getting texts saying that Michael Jackson was either in a coma, or already dead. I think by that point he had been pronounced dead.

Then today on the ride home we heard so many Michael Jackson songs, we began to get sick of it (Though I could've listened to Beat It over and over again). It stinks that he died, he had some really good music. His personal life went from sane to what the hell is wrong with this guy, but his music remains good.

RIP Michael Jackson.

Oh, and something lesser known is that Farrah Fawcett died the same day as Michael Jackson.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 27, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Oh, and something lesser known is that Farrah Fawcett died the same day as Michael Jackson.


This strikes me a funny. Don't get me wrong, somebody dying is bad and a time for somber remembrance, but the fact that her death was COMPLETLY over shdowed by Jacksons is..
Well..
It's hilariouse to me.
We have the newpaper in our house right now and a giant picture of Michael Jackson is on the front. A GIANT picture.
Then off in the corner is a small picture of Farrah. Barely noticable. Her story is only five paragraphs long, not even half a page.
This is the kinda thing that makes me laugh, but feel a bit confused and dissapointed inside. :3


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 27, 2009)

I dont even know who the heck farah fawcett is, but I've heard the name before.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 27, 2009)

Ed McMahon did too, and I don't know who he is.



Pokemonaholic said:


> I dont even know who the heck farah fawcett is, but I've heard the name before.


I heard she was this old lady with cancer that used to be in toothpaste comercials.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

> This strikes me a funny. Don't get me wrong, somebody dying is bad and a time for somber remembrance, but the fact that her death was COMPLETLY over shdowed by Jacksons is..
> Well..
> It's hilariouse to me.
> We have the newpaper in our house right now and a giant picture of Michael Jackson is on the front. A GIANT picture.
> ...


haha yeah man someone's death being forgotten is a such a hoot. i piss myself laughing when a nice person dies of cancer because i'm a sociopath too~~
no seriously fuck off



> I dont even know who the heck farah fawcett is, but I've heard the name before.


She's one of the most famous pin-up models ever.



Chucho said:


> Ed McMahon did too, and I don't know who he is.


Nice old man who donated a ton of money to charities for no readily apparent reason other than bein' cool iirc


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 27, 2009)

farrah fawcett was an actress and sex symbol in the 70s. a poster bearing her body was among one of the best-selling posters around the country back then.

ed mcmahon was the announcer for the tonight show with johnny carson. he also hosted star search in the 80s and early 90s, i think. in recent years, he had a lot of financial troubles and had to sell his home. i think he was still fumbling through all of that at the time of his death.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 27, 2009)

SKY SAXON WHY DOES NOBODY CARE ABOUT HIM 

HE DIED ON THE SAME DAY TOOOOO


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont think she was that old, and Ive never seen her in a toothpaste commercial. I thought colgate was still pining their hopes on dr rabbit XD


----------



## Dinru (Jun 29, 2009)

There are people who think Michael Jackson didn't die and that it's a conspiracy or something. It's like Elvis all over again.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 29, 2009)

I must be the only person who seriously _does not care_ about celebrity deaths. Crossposted from Facebook:


> It's not that I don't care about death overall. I just don't see how celebrities that have not made any important impact on my life at all should matter to me. If a family member or a close friend died, I would care. However, Michael Jackson or Billy Mays is no more important to me than any of the anonymous everymen and everywomen who die every day from a variety of causes.


At the risk of sounding like a sad misanthropic bastard, of course.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 29, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> SKY SAXON WHY DOES NOBODY CARE ABOUT HIM
> 
> HE DIED ON THE SAME DAY TOOOOO


I never heard of him, sorry.

Well, this is all sad. All these deaths. But we are getting closer to know the causes:

Jackson's may have been drug related
Fawcett's was caused by her cancer
Mays was probably because he was on that hard landing plane, so an accident


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 29, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> I must be the only person who seriously _does not care_ about celebrity deaths. Crossposted from Facebook:
> [...]
> At the risk of sounding like a sad misanthropic bastard, of course.


This.

I guess it's sad, but I'm not getting choked up over these celebrity deaths. I didn't know these people, and I wasn't a huge fan of them. It's sad that they died, but... yeah.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 29, 2009)

Flareth said:


> I never heard of him, sorry.


sky saxon was a 60s singer and he was cool.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey I'll admit that this does not affect me nearly as much as a close friend would. But hey, empathy (I do have empathy for all of the everypeople mentioned too). Is just that celebrities don't die often, and often they've made some sort of impact on many people's lives, from being the king of their favorite genre of music to making life a little easier with the help of Oxy Clean.


----------

